# Puppy Growth Chart



## Naven (Mar 4, 2010)

I am just curious if anyone else has experienced discrepancies between the "avg. growth chart" for a GSD and their actual puppy's growth?

I have a 12wk old male GSD, who is not even 20 lbs yet. I know he is a little skinny, but the growth chart says he should be OVER 30lbs. Does this chart look normal to you?

Here is the growth chart. I have met 2 other GSDs lately and they are all under this chart, but I am a little paranoid about the health of my "baby".
Thanks

Age	Weight Male	% of	Weight Female
(mo)	Kg.	lb.	Total	Kg.	lb.

1	4.2 9.2	12.10	3.3	7.2 

2	9.0	19.9	26.18	7.5	16.6 

3	14.2	31.3	41.18	12.1	26.7

4	19.0	41.8	55	16.4	36.2

5	22.9 50.6	66.57	20.0	44.0

6	26.1 57.4	75.52	22.7	50.1

7	28.4 62.6	82.36	24.7	54.4

8	30.1 66.4	87.36	26.1	57.5

9	31.5 69.4	91.31	27.1	59.7

10	32.7 72.0	94.73	27.9	61.5

11	33.7 74.3	97.76	28.6	63.1

12	34.5 76.0	100	29.1	64.2


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Growth charts are always averages, so you can't strictly go by them. However, I think it's important to see "growth" in some kind of preditable pattern. 

My first male followed that chart pretty closely, maybe a pound of two higher and he finally matured to about 85lbs. He put on about 10 lbs a month until about 7 months when his growth slowed significantly.

My female also followed this chart pretty closely. Putting on a consistant and predictable amount of weight every month. Her mature weight is between 65-70lbs. 

My most recent male, just turned a year old more closely followed the female growth pattern. While not a small dog, he's not a big male either. At a year old he's between 65-70lbs. I expect him to fill out to about 75lbs.

What would concern me more is not necessarily the numbers, but the growth. With these charts you can also get into the whole month vs. week thing. When does he hit his "month" mark can have some good variation vs the "week" mark. I remember when Argos was 24weeks old, he still had 2 weeks until his 6 month day. 

What did he weigh when you picked him up? How was his body condition? I've seen fat puppies that don't put on much weight and get skinny, but they were fat to begin with and have since grown into that gangly awkward stage. Soem puppies are smaller as well, If when you picked him up he was a 12lb pup and now he's 18 lbs a month later I would consider that good growth. However if you picked up at 8 weeks a 16lb puppy, and in 3 weeks he's only put on 2 or 3 lbs, I would probably check him out with the vet.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

My Molly is 5 months old and she is the runt from the litter. She weighs about 18kg but she has always gained weight consistantly. The vet says that she is very healthy, slightly skinny but nothing to worry about. She seems to gain between 600-700grams per week. Also she is not a big eater.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Minnie was not a big eater, but she gained a stead 10 pounds a month until about 7 months, where she has stabilized for a while. So long as your pup is healthy I wouldn't worry about it. Some pups grow faster at certain stages than others.


----------



## rodney757 (Feb 12, 2010)

Bear at 4 months is only 30 lbs, but he has been adding about 10lbs a month so I not worried about it. At 8 weeks he was only 9 lbs.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Fritz was 31 pounds at 12 weeks,he's now 81 pounds one week shy of 7 months.

Shaeffer was 26 pounds at 12 weeks and he maxed out at 92 pounds.


----------



## Thor'sMom (Oct 15, 2009)

Here I have a whopper of a shephard....... Thor is 95lbs at 8 1/2 months. Just went to the vet. He gets about 2 hours of play (hard) a day, plus is in and out all day long , we have a dogie dog on our sliding glass door and the dogs yard is fenced. The vet said he is a good size and will top 125- 130 when he is done. He isnt fat or overweight. but big and strong. I do not want to see the day he tops the `130 mark, cause he thinks he is a lap dog.


----------



## Mr.Wyatt (Apr 4, 2010)

My male gsd just turned 4months and hes 45lbs just curious how much did thor way at 4months?


----------



## Thor'sMom (Oct 15, 2009)

I think Thor weighed about 45 lbs at 4 months, maybe a bit more.He feeds twice a day ,morning and dinner , about 2 1/2 cups per feeding. Plus small amounts of treats to train.


----------



## Mr.Wyatt (Apr 4, 2010)

wow maybe wyatt will be big and strong like thor???Was thore really big boned with big paws as a pup???I take Wyatt to the breeder to get all his vacs and he can't believe how big boned he is.He keeps saying "dang I should have kept him".What do you feed thor?


----------



## Thor'sMom (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes, Thor was a big pup and the biggest paws I have ever seen on a puppy. He eats canidae lamb and rice food. He is allergic to anything but that. I also give him fish oil every day for his coat and skin. He exercises and plays most of the day. Ohhh the life of a dog! lol


----------



## livingthegoodlife (Apr 30, 2012)

My little girl is a little over 18 lbs at 12 weeks. Vet says she is healthy. She is not a big eater, but is very active. We have seen consistent growth since we got her. She was also the runt of the litter.


----------



## surbhi (Sep 21, 2021)

Naven said:


> I am just curious if anyone else has experienced discrepancies between the "avg. growth chart" for a GSD and their actual puppy's growth?
> 
> I have a 12wk old male GSD, who is not even 20 lbs yet. I know he is a little skinny, but the growth chart says he should be OVER 30lbs. Does this chart look normal to you?
> 
> ...


See... This is a hectic way of doing it. What I personally like doing is to track the weight regularly and occasionally show the tracked records to the vet. Trust me, it is relieving. I personally use this app for tracking, if it helps: https://www.duepet.com/


----------

